# Chisora-Pala, Bellew-Stevenson & Undercards RBR(feat. Noodle Chat)



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good night of fights. :good

Dereck Chisora vs Ondrej Pala card starting now, 7:30 PM-11:30PM on BoxNation.

Tony Bellew vs Adonis Stevenson card starting at 1:00 AM on Sky Sports 2.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Billy joe looks like hes already put his christ,as weight on.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank's card is really horrible. Got no interest in it at all.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Aye it's a pretty shit card.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Chris Evangelou lost on points.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Never thought id be asking the question, what times the Bradley Skeete fight on?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Chris Evangelou lost on points.


Seriously? Guy should retire man.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Chris Evangelou lost on points.


No surprise there, he's wank. All style, no substance.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Never thought id be asking the question, what times the Bradley Skeete fight on?


:rofl


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Cornish vs Perkovic - Cornish TKO 3

Corocan vs Jones - Corocan TKO 5

Evangelou vs Mayall - 59-55 Mayall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Baker looks so much like Cleverly physically.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Never thought id be asking the question, what times the Bradley Skeete fight on?


I'm having this as my new sig :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just having a sweet and spicy BBQ flavour Pot Noodle. It's amazing. Pot Noodle technology has really advanced in these last few years.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BJS looking a bit, uh, 'rotund'.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Just having a sweet and spicy BBQ flavour Pot Noodle. It's amazing. Pot Noodle technology has really advanced in these last few years.


The release of the Donner Kebab flavour pot was when the instant noodle industry broke through that glass ceiling.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradley Skeete looks like a tadpole


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive got a mixed kebab (shish,chicken,doner) on the way and I just want a pot noodle now :huh

What times Chisora on then about half ten or something?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like there's about 300 people in the crowd.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

terrrrible card!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> Looks like there's about 300 people in the crowd.


including security, camera crew and cardboard cut-outs.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I'm having this as my new sig :lol:


Its not the greatest card Franks ever put on is it. :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Skeete


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> including security, camera crew *and cardboard cut-outs*.


:lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Must be losing a fortune on this card.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What do people think about Pala's chances?

I don't think he's bad at all. And if he was facing the Chisora who fought Avila, i'd give him a semi realistic chance tonight. But Chisora looks a different animal in his last couple of fights... and from what i've seen he looks ripped & motivated for this fight. He should get the KO around the halfway point, as Pala doesn't look to have the best chin. Decent fighter though imo.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> The release of the Donner Kebab flavour pot was when the instant noodle industry broke through that glass ceiling.


I did like those, the chilli sauce made it. I did think Noodles peaked with the Bombay Bad Boy though, but this new one has opened my eyes.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Chicken and Mushroom is still where it's at. Always has been, always will be. You might get these new faddy flavors but you'll always return to old faithful chicken and mushroom


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You're mental. Even the standard curry or beef and tomato are P4P better than Chicken and Mushroom.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

This card is so bad, it's more productive to talk about flavors of pot noodle. :lol:


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Beef is THE pot noodle for me overall


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Curry potnoodle is the best the mango chutney makesit


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken and mushroom pot noodles >>>


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

remember the pot noodle ads back in the day?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Skeete

Edgy opening round, Skeete working behind his long jab & Lynes looking to slip the jab & work inside. A couple of nice counters from Skeete in the few exchanges


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bill said:


> Its not the greatest card Franks ever put on is it. :lol:


Mate this card is so bad, I'm not even focusing on a RBR thread i made. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I've watched about 20 seconds of this fight and I'm bored as fuck already. It's interesting in that it's competitive but Christ it's dull, just a lot of posturing and not a lot else.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Skeete looks like he could do with a few Pot Noodles imo. He's definitely a Kebab man.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Skeete down!!


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

what time is chisora ring walk?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I read somewhere that Pot Noodle can be unhealthy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Glass jaw. :lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Not surprised, too big a step-up maybe. But he cleverly took a knee there


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt

War in the second, some wild exchanges near the end & Skeete is clubbed down to knee for an 8 count. 

10-8 Lynes
19-18 Lynes


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Did lynes hit skeete while he was down?


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Foster headlock coming on


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Curry potnoodle is the best the mango chutney makesit


This is a great shout but the Bombay Badboy takes some beating.

Trivia: Wolf from Gladiators once tried to sue pot noodle over the name 'Bombay Badboy' as he had previously used it.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Somebody wake me up when Skeete throws something other than a jab. Preferably a chair at Warren.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stuff so far.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"To yor fahcking face!" :lol: hahhaha


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Shaky start by Skeete but a left hook counter seems to rock Lynes, big right hand by Lynes near the end then a big left hook by Skeete at the bell.

10-9 Skeete
28-28

Good fight this


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Was he successful, Lunny?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Be hilarious if this turns out to be a classic.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

If skeete actually threw more he may have some success, fucking hell


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"It's an egg in soup"


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Just found out that Bradley Skeete lives down the road from me and went to the same school, in the year below me.

I actually recognise some of his fans in the crowd. Strange.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Quieter round than the previous 2, Skeete busier & more effective

38-37 Skeete


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> Foster headlock coming on


Foster looks desperate to slip in a DDT or two. Back on subject Beef and Tomato is king and the natural choice for all Pot Noodle enthusiasts.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> "It's an egg in soup"


Here, let me cut up your pork pie.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Has Britain found an answer to Paulie Malignaggi?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Skeete taking control, Lynes not landing much

48-46 Skeete


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BJS seems to be getting bigger as the night wears on.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

If I have to eat one, then chicken and mushroom is the only one for me. (Even though there's no chicken in it).


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> BJS seems to be getting bigger as the night wears on.


Defo looks like he's been scoffing the cream cakes, his face looks a wee bit fleshy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> BJS seems to be getting bigger as the night wears on.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Claypole said:


> If I have to eat one, then chicken and mushroom is the only one for me. (Even though there's no chicken in it).


Chicken and Mushroom 'Flavour'. There is soya in it, which is as good as.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

58-55 Skeete


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Claypole said:


> If I have to eat one, then chicken and mushroom is the only one for me. (Even though there's no chicken in it).


Your stuck in the past with the chicken n mushroom mate. How do they getbaway with selling it with no chicken in ?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lynes ducking down low a dangerous game plan with Old Headlock Howard in there.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Skeete starting to scare.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

68-64 Skeete

Lynes landed his first good shot in a while but Skeete bossed the round


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Chicken and Mushroom 'Flavour'. There is soya in it, which is as good as.


How much water are people putting in their Pots? I prefer to go for less than the recommended for a thicker sauce in the noodle. Controversial?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pot Noodle facts: Former Lakeside champion Richie Burnett once bled a radiator so he could eat a pot noodle while he was staying in a hotel for a darts competition.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> How much water are people putting in their Pots? I prefer to go for less than the recommended for a thicker sauce in the noodle. Controversial?


I believe that is the norm mate, anyone who fills it to the line is a fucking amateur.

Anyone remember the Hot Chicken Curry in the bright pink pot, a real gem, gutted it got discontinued.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

78-73 Skeete


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> How much water are people putting in their Pots? I prefer to go for less than the recommended for a thicker sauce in the noodle. Controversial?


The recommended line is about right, I aim for around 1-2mm below it. That way you get a sauce thick enough that when you get to the end of your noodle there is not a pool of unused sauce, which is how I like it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I have never ever eaten a Pot Noodle.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

EXPERT TIP: If you overdo the water, just leave it to heat for a little longer, that way you reduce your sauce down that bit more and you have a more reasonable amount and consistency of sauce. You're welcome.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Pot Noodle facts: Former Lakeside champion Richie Burnett once bled a radiator so he could eat a pot noodle while he was staying in a hotel for a darts competition.


:rofl That's a guy that's committed to the noodle.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

First round Lynes has won since the knockdown.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> EXPERT TIP: If you overdo the water, just leave it to heat for a little longer, that way you reduce your sauce down that bit more and you have a more reasonable amount and consistency of sauce. You're welcome.


Add less then the recomended water and place the foil back over the pot resting your fork on top to weigh it down, this makes ya noodles all soft and thick sauce.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lynes has left it too late. If you press Skeete right he looks fragile.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> I have never ever eaten a Pot Noodle.


Reported...to God.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lynes round, shook up Skeete with a right hand early & successfully pressed the attack through the round.

10-9 Lynes
87-83 Skeete


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I always liked to add some extra soy sauce to mine, the supplied sachet was never enough.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Pot noodles are absolutely disgusting but very addictive. Kind of like smoking.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Also throw in some tuna. Proper tasty like.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Also throw in some tuna. Proper tasty like.


Whats wrong with you?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good last round

97-92 Skeete

All Pot Noodles are awful


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Reported...to God.


The way I look at it is that a Pot Noodle is not worth taking up valuable beer space, after all,,, my body is my temple.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

That wasn't a bad fight actually...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Add less then the recomended water and place the foil back over the pot resting your fork on top to weigh it down, this makes ya noodles all soft and thick sauce.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Whats wrong with you?


Just try it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

As soon as Skeete is in with a decent puncher or a decent pressure fighter he's going to get hammered.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Add less then the recomended water and place the foil back over the pot resting your fork on top to weigh it down, this makes ya noodles all soft and thick sauce.


Spot on. The amount of water recommended makes for a watery, tasteless Pot Noodle, so filling it up to about a centimetre less than recommended improves the taste quite a lot.

The worst thing in Pot Noodles are the peas in the curry flavoured ones. Why? It isn't like Masterchef where they add chocolate to quiche or whatever, a curry Pot Noodle shouldn't have peas.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Claypole said:


> I always liked to add some extra soy sauce to mine, the supplied sachet was never enough.


:deal

When I was a Pot Noodle novice I made the mistake of not stirring the pot enough only to get to the bottom to find a powdery residue, nasty stuff and a mistake I never made again


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"The Henge from Penge"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:jones

They put fluoride in the Pot noodles.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It was decent from Skeete but nothing to write home about, he lacks the pop to stop people walking him down.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry's haircut :rofl


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Jack said:


> Spot on. The amount of water recommended makes for a watery, tasteless Pot Noodle, so filling it up to about a centimetre less than recommended improves the taste quite a lot.
> 
> The worst thing in Pot Noodles are the peas in the curry flavoured ones. Why? It isn't like Masterchef where they add chocolate to quiche or whatever, a curry Pot Noodle shouldn't have peas.


I used to spend ages picking them out before I started eating.

Occasionally used to wack some chilli powder in too to spice things up.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thread title is misleading, I came in expecting boxing discussion and instead I'm caught up in Pot Noodle bants.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> As soon as Skeete is in with a decent puncher or a decent pressure fighter he's going to get hammered.


Yep, and his matchmaker/s know that. Ronnie Heffron done him in two rounds in the ABA's a few years ago.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a confession, never tried pot noodles.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> As soon as Skeete is in with a decent puncher or a decent pressure fighter he's going to get hammered.


Imagine him against Denton Vassell!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> Thread title is misleading, I came in expecting boxing discussion and instead I'm caught up in Pot Noodle bants.


It's a Noodle by Noodle thread, what did you expect?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Danny said:


> Thread title is misleading, I came in expecting boxing discussion and instead I'm caught up in Pot Noodle bants.


It is the round by round, but it's title has been changed to noodle by noodle (NbN) because of the pot noodle talk. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl nbn


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like Buglioni is on next, his fans are mental


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

saunders looking out of shape :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Buncey


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Chicken curry flavor pot noodle is boss, pot rice is also Godly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Sounds like Buglioni is on next, his fans are mental


Never watched his opponent but going off his boxrec this is a really good fight for Buglioni.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I eagerly await Rob Palmer's Official Pot Noodle Rankings.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Bombay badboy pot noodle is the GOAT.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

All you need to know about BJS right there, talented as fuck but lacks dedication, clearly doesn't live the life. He's put on shit loads of weight since the Ryder fight.

That's the main reason I think John Ryder will go further in the sport.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I eagerly await Rob Palmer's Official Pot Noodle Rankings.


Me neither. I'm also desperate to see the next 3 years projected flavour releases.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I eagerly await Rob Palmer's Official Pot Noodle Rankings.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Bristo...jan-Ebrahimi/story-20242455-detail/story.html

*A REPORT has claimed that a police officer refused to deal with a harassment complaint from murdered Bijan Ebrahimi because it would mean his Pot Noodle would get cold.*

The allegation was raised on the ITV News West Country programme last night.

An Independent Police Complaints Commission investigation is underway into the conduct of five Avon and Somerset police officers and six civilian communications staff in their handling of complaints by Mr Ebrahimi before he was murdered by Lee James in July this year.

ITV reporter Bob Constantine said on last night's bulletin that he had been informed one police officer had declined to see Mr Ebrahimi when he made a complaint.

Mr Constantine said: "An officer was heard to say that he couldn't see Mr Ebrahimi because otherwise his Pot Noodle would get cold."

On a separate occasion, he said, Mr Ebrahimi had banged on a police station door to make a complaint but no-one had answered, despite there being staff inside.

An Avon and Somerset police spokesman told the Bristol Post today that the constabulary was unable to comment on the claims raised in the ITV report until the conclusion of the IPCC investigation.

Chief Constable Nick Gargan has admitted previously that there was a "collective failure" to protect Mr Ebrahimi and says the matter was immediately referred to the IPCC on the day of the murder.

James, 24, was jailed for life, with a minimum sentence of 18 years, at Bristol Crown Court on Thursday for beating and stamping 44-year-old Iranian national Mr Ebrahimi to death.

Stephen Norley, 25, was jailed for four years after helping James to set Mr Ebrahimi's body on fire.

The murder took place in Capgrave Crescent, Brislington, where all three men lived, after a hate campaign against Mr Ebrahimi.

Read more: http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Bristo...tory-20242455-detail/story.html#ixzz2mAMJEvku

:rofl


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

If you were running Rainham Steel why would you sponsor boxing? 
The company sells fuck all to the public so why does it buy this exposure?


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Ive known people make a pot noodle sandwitch, now to me thats just taking things to far and i for one feel these folk should be put on a police watch list becuase something just aint right.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evangelou brothers are dog shit.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

has anyone seen Operation Good Guys?

late 90s mockumentary comedy about the police, funny as fuck, anyway the ring announcer ray burdis stars in it - so weird seeing him be serious doing the announcing for me


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Mitch Mitchell, proper showbiz name!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Evangelou brothers are dog shit.


as in talent or out of the ring?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Andreas Evangelou is slow as hell.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> as in talent or out of the ring?


Talent, their dreadful.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> has anyone seen Operation Good Guys?
> 
> late 90s mockumentary comedy about the police, funny as fuck, anyway the ring announcer ray burdis stars in it - so weird seeing him be serious doing the announcing for me


Operation Good Guys was brilliant, it was the same bunch that were in Love, Honour and Obey.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Chicken curry flavor pot noodle is boss, pot rice is also Godly.


Fuck yeah. That was my go to noodle flavour before I settled down to be a chicken & mushroom man.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Been out of the pot noodle game for awhile. No idea wtf is going on with the new flavours.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone at ringside on there phones, awful card


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Just backed Buglioni on points at 3/1, decent value imo, this Horvath lad doesn't seem all that bad. He beat Maxwell fairly comfortably.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

This fight is pap, have been reading the Pot Noodle wiki page instead, apparently the factory in wales produces 155 million pots annually!!!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

@NSFW

what is your avatar from? always makes me laugh

how many more fights before chisora? this seems like one that should be way down an undercard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> @NSFW
> 
> *what is your avatar from?* always makes me laugh
> 
> how many more fights before chisora? this seems like one that should be way down an undercard


:ughh

Spartacus, you haven't lived mate.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> @*NSFW*
> 
> what is your avatar from? always makes me laugh
> 
> how many more fights before chisora? this seems like one that should be way down an undercard


This, Buglioni, Georgie Kean 4 rounder and then GSora.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear god this is painful to watch


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Whose that young bit of stuff thats been sat next to the fat contoller all night ?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BN has shite production values compared to SKY


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet Warren dont has the Money to make any decent Cards. At least not many of them.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

with all the intern feeds they show us, cant complain.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Why can't I upload pictures properly???


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Sky go on air early don't they? Kovolev isn't on until gone 4 and Stevenson v Bellew until gone 5. What they going to be showing? The Canadian undercard isn't that deep is it?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Christ, they're hyping Buglioni up as a future world title challenger?!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Jack said:


> Christ, they're hyping Buglioni up as a future world title challenger?!


Is the surprise here that you don't think he'll ever reach that level, or that they've hyping him as a future challenger and not future champ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't see Buglioni ever going past domestic level. Winning the British title is a more realistic aim.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Can't see Buglioni ever going past domestic level. Winning the British title is a more realistic aim.


:deal


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Body shot said:


> Sky go on air early don't they? Kovolev isn't on until gone 4 and Stevenson v Bellew until gone 5. What they going to be showing? The Canadian undercard isn't that deep is it?


4 fights mate - the big 2 you mention then Lemeiuxe-Torres and the Bizier fights.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this guy went 12 rounds 2 weeks ago


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

and that hrovat is terrible saw him once. Not much better than a journeyman


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't be more then 2,000 people there? #prayforFrank


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> This fight is pap, have been reading the Pot Noodle wiki page instead, apparently the factory in wales produces 155 million pots annually!!!


Think I need a break from CHB because I read your post as, 'This fight is pap, have been reading the Pot Noodle wiki page instead, apparently the factory in wales produces 155 million pots anally!!!'.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

How come Buglioni has such a following already? Other than the fact he's hawt. (no ****).


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Burdis :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got a feeling buglioni is in for a tough nights work..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Baloney


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I was gonna say Purdy and Hall have challenged for titles this year so anything can happen, but Buglioni really is pretty wank. He's got no chance of winning the British anytime soon with Callum Smith around.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Buglioni is average at best


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Think I need a break from CHB because I read your post as, 'This fight is pap, have been reading the Pot Noodle wiki page instead, apparently *the factory in wales produces 155 million pots anally!!!'*.


That would explain the taste.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> I was gonna say Purdy and Hall have challenged for titles this year so anything can happen, but Buglioni really is pretty wank. He's got no chance of winning the British anytime soon with Callum Smith around.


Fielding would smash Buglioni to bits as well.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Chisora seems to be carrying every warren card these days hes out regular


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Is this 10 or 12? Thought it was 12 but boxnation screen saying 10!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fielding would smash Buglioni to bits as well.


Aye and I don't really rate Fielding, but he'd be landing those power shots from the opening bell. Wouldn't be surprised if both of those dispatched him in a round, depends how tough Buglioni is.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Frank must be losing money on this card, surely? I reckon there's 1200 there max


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Is this 10 or 12? Thought it was 12 but boxnation screen saying 10!


Nah it's 10 mate.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Danny said:


> Nah it's 10 mate.


Cheers mate!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing in life is worse than a group of Cockneys singing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Who's that fitty on the front row next to Frankie? Warren got bitches. #worldie


----------



## banterford (Oct 15, 2013)

who is the fitty sat next to fwankie


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

In years gone by Buglioni would have just been a local draw who we'd have only really seen on tv once he reached British level. 

It's just the modern era where we have to put up with these fighters.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

How often has Buglioni been tagged by a guy that's basically a journeyman?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have this even after 3, 29-29


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I have this even after 3, 29-29


Close fight. But These commentators seem to think that it isnt. I even think that Hrovat landed more shots


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Aye and I don't really rate Fielding, but he'd be landing those power shots from the opening bell. Wouldn't be surprised if both of those dispatched him in a round, depends how tough Buglioni is.


I don't think it really matters how tough he is, his defense is virtually non-existent and both would tag him at will. I like Buglioni, seems like a nice lad but he needs to be matched very carefully.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Who's that fitty on the front row next to Frankie? Warren got bitches. #worldie


:lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Get some pics of Franks fitty up lads, my stream has shit resolution.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jones and the Scottish guy are awful commentators, what is it with British boxing? We can't get produce a good ref or commentator. Good job we produce good fighters!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone needs to stick a tennis ball under Buglioni's chin


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Nothing in life is worse than a group of Cockneys singing.












"KNOB"


----------



## banterford (Oct 15, 2013)

Danny said:


> Who's that fitty on the front row next to Frankie? Warren got bitches. #worldie


fastest finger :cheers


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Buglioni will be lucky to get to British title level.

Also this has to be a contender for worst card of the year.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Luvvly jabley.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

banterford said:


> fastest finger :cheers


I'd give her my fastest finger.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

A terrorist attack on the Copperbox arena wouldn't be a disaster right now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Buglioni will be lucky to get to British title level.
> 
> Also this has to be a contender for worst card of the year.


Worst televised card of the year in Britain by a country mile, I though Hearn's Wembley show was bad but this is taking it to new levels.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just thinking how good the Froch Groves undercard was last week.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Warren and Hennessy should give up promoting and work for Hearn.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Someone just tweeted this :lol:

I think it's time @FrankWarrenBox admits defeat and recycles the copper box. He may break even with scrap value #boxing


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is such a flat, dull card. You'd think that Buglioni would want to impress but instead, he's dropping down to the level that the rest of the card has set by merely plodding along and doing just what he has to. It's awful to watch.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Why's Buglioni fighting a Lightmiddle?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank fuck MOTD is on.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Commentators spinning the hell out of this shit. :lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeez, why are all FW's fighters plodding along? Has he sucked all the mojo out of them?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dronfield Woodhouse said:


> Why's Buglioni fighting a Lightmiddle?


if thats enough. dude Looks like he could make welterweight.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Buglioni is not as good as i had heard.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Buglioni is awful.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha pathetic


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

nice finish though


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

See Bob Williams dramatic arm waving?

Most impressive part of the fight.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Foster would have stopped that at the first knockdown.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What a beard


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Twat had a skeete , bullioni points double worth 34 quid to me. Now need derrick to get the ko to pull me even for the day.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Frank bugleowiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Foster would have stopped that at the first knockdown.


Bollocks.. He would have called it off before the ring walks.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Has this shit finished yet?


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Buglioni has shocking eyebrows . . .


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a shame Buglioni's ability doesn't match the hopes people have on him because he'd be a massive star if he could pick up a world title. He seems like a nice guy too.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Bollocks.. He would have called it off before the ring walks.


He wouldn't have been getting death threats, to be fair.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

ffs not another fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm watching Charlie Brooker's documentary on gaming. I appear to have made the right choice.


----------



## banterford (Oct 15, 2013)

where are these 900 fans?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

this george kean looks like a generic "create a boxer" off fight night


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Dronfield Woodhouse said:


> Buglioni has shocking eyebrows . . .


:lol: You know it's a terrible card when you're mentioning someone's eyebrows!


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Whilst Alex is an excellent, irreverent, interesting interviewer, he's far too laid-back and boring as a commentator. He's the total opposite of the SKY-hype train but he's too slack. At least they let us hear the corners! - Quality


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Burdis just called a guy who is 1-0 "undefeated"...yeah, most of the population are undefeated...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

imagine the ref stopped it there lol


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> :lol: You know it's a terrible card when you're mentioning someone's eyebrows!


True, says it all really


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Bradley Skeete ...


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Donchev sort of reminds me of Tig from SOA


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Why would any prospect go to Jim McDonald. He is terrible.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

God this fight is so 1 sided and really, really boring.

By the sound of It I think It might be a good idea to just to delete what I have recorded earlier rather than watch It.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Why the fuck did the ref stop that?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

British stoppage!!!!

that guy was moving his head like groves

Cheated not defeated


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Why would any prospect go to Jim McDonald. He is terrible.


Not as bad as Jim McDonnell though


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Not as bad as Jim McDonnell though


:lol:


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

McKay said:


> Why the fuck did the ref stop that?


That's the Foster Effect for you...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What an awful stoppage.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Rematch!!


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Derry looks like he's been exhumed, why's he yellow?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why was the Bulgarian crawling round the ring, ridiculous. Dubious stoppage but I'm glad it happened, not sure what the guy was doing.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora really does seem to be taking shit serious now in training.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Claypole said:


> That's the Foster Effect for you...


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got in. Rolled in my Bentley with the bitches and then told them I'm too good and want to watch boxing so they went home.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Just got in. Rolled in my Bentley with the bitches and then told them I'm too good and want to watch boxing so they went home.


Mum give you a lift then?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally Chisora-Pala ring walks.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Mum give you a lift then?


Pretty much.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Is this a 12 round fight? If so, why is it starting so late? If it goes the distance, it'll go beyond midnight again, which isn't good for the fans travelling by train.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Chisora!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is Joshua working security?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Chisora took that well


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

homie came to fight.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ref is being a fucking knob.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Del took his time to wake up.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

good round that, chisoras a hard bastard too went more aggressive when he took that big shot


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I give this 2 more rounds before Del breaks him down


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Chisora hurt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man not looking good.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I worry that Chisora's chin has been permanently dented.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's Del boy's resistance gone? Seemed hurt in his last fight as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora's defense is woeful.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Where's Del boy's resistance gone? Seemed hurt in his last fight as well.


Pala 7/1 on Bet365, Worth a £10


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

12/1 stoppage


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Where's Del boy's resistance gone? Seemed hurt in his last fight as well.


Resistance? He took a big punch and calmly got on his feet to clear the cobwebs. Not like he panicked and went into survival mode.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:ughh


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Where's Del boy's resistance gone? Seemed hurt in his last fight as well.


Haye broke his chin . . .


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pala's round, Chisora looking very basic.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Resistance? He took a big punch and calmly got on his feet to clear the cobwebs. Not like he panicked and went into survival mode.


I understand that, it's just that he seemed to take punches all night from the big ol' Klit easy enough.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Fury wipes this del out


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I understand that, it's just that he seemed to take punches all night from the big ol' Klit easy enough.


Helenuis caught him in the first round that dazed him.

Newsflash; getting punched in the face hurts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Silly ending


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck was that stoppage?! Disgraceful!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking ref


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf was that? :rofl

He was probably thinking "Ok, I think I was meant to get knocked out in this. Let's just turn into the corner"


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

No fucking way... AGAIN???


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck was that


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

British stoppage as usually


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

What a splendid nights boxing, really tip top stuff

:terry


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't blame the ref in that guys. In this case, the fighter was the wrong way and the fighters reaction was just weird. Had to stop that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora is a dirty cunt, hit him flush in the back of the head.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Danny Williams was down to fight Pala recently, thank f*ck that didn't happen . .


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone think he beats fury?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

that was bizarre, shame as it was a good fight

i cant really blame the ref as pala looked like he was clean out - he was just slumped over the ropes, i was well confused when he turned around fine


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Nah, Pala has only himself to blame for that in my opinion. He turned his back on Chisora and the ref and went limp and stopped moving so he looked out on his feet, how was the ref to know?

Shame because that was decent little scrap.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

the fight was just getting good too,
what the f*k was pala doing? lmao


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Pala only has himself to blame for that.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> What the fuck was that stoppage?! Disgraceful!


hahaha you've been waiting all week for this.

Honestly think people are moaning for the sake of it, guy was motionless with his back turned on the ring post taking heavy shots. What was he doing?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't have a problem with that stoppage. Don't think Pala was that hurt, but he flopped limpy onto the ropes. You can't not only turn your back and not defend yourself but also flop onto the ropes and expect not to get stopped. Ridiculous stuff from Pala.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That card was really bad.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

When a fighter has his back turned the ref is supposed to step in and stop the action not allow the other guy to continue punching to the back of the head and stop it as a KO.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Don't blame the ref in that guys. In this case, the fighter was the wrong way and the fighters reaction was just weird. Had to stop that.


He could have turned him round and had a look at him?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> that was bizarre, shame as it was a good fight
> 
> i cant really blame the ref as pala looked like he was clean out - he was just slumped over the ropes, i was well confused when he turned around fine


He didnt looked hurt at all.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

jimcox88 said:


> Anyone think he beats fury?


Fury knocks him out in a rematch.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That dude defo bet on himself. The way he turned around was just :rofl


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

"Fin - Cher - Lee"


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I don't blame the ref for that tbh, serves Pala right for being a silly twat


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Pala's own fault. Silly. Right im off to bed, hopefully Canada offers up more than this turgid nonsense.


"From. Finch. A. Lee. Dereck. Chis. Ora."


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

protect your self at all times...


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ref took a we step forward then hesitated .Think he thought the ref was going to step in .


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

thought that could have been a good a fight with how it was going


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> He could have turned him round and had a look at him?


Yes and also warn him not to turn around and warn Chisora for punching on the back on the head. If a fighter tunrs aways like that you have to break the fight not stop it. But as always britsh refs have no clue what they are doing. Always giving home fighters an easy way out.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This show was possibly one of the worst things I've ever seen!!


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

What a weird stoppage and surely If anything Chisora should have been warned for the shot to the back of the head never mind stopping the fight.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He didnt looked hurt at all.


He was, his legs told that story. It was bizarre. He could definitely have gone on and likely be fine, but he gave the ref a terrible impression of his state. In that split second the ref had to make the decision it looked like a stoppage.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Claypole said:


> He could have turned him round and had a look at him?


Not really. A ref's job isn't to turn a fighter when they are in the middle of combat. Pala turned himself and looked gone. No blame to the ref here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Like I said earlier, worst televised card of the year by far. The ref was right to stop that, Pala is retarded. Chisora is a dirty cunt for intentionally hitting him clean on the back of the head though.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He didnt looked hurt at all.


Generally when a fighters slumped over the ropes completely motionless theyre badly hurt or out - it turned out he wasnt that hurt but it did look like it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If he wasnt hurt then what the fuck was he doing ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, wasn't as bad of a stoppage as i initially thought tbf.


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

Was gonna put a tenner on KO in round 3 but changed my mind last minute and went for round 7 as Del Boy seems to take a few rounds to get his groove. Annoyed.

The ref was right to stop that but it was a very weird KO for sure.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Yeah I don't blame the ref for that tbh, serves Pala right for being a silly twat


never seen a fighter turn away like that? happens often if you miss with a shot. Normally the ref breaks the fight and WARNS the fighter for turining around. But in the UK the fight gets stopped. terrible.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> If he wasnt hurt then what the fuck was he doing ?


Cashing on his bet, that's what.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> This show was possibly one of the worst things I've ever seen!!


Horrible ...

I only hope we see Bellew bombed out in 30 secs to make up for it :happy


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Pala didn't REALLY complain either. He didn't seem bothered. Reading between the lines it looks as if he was buzzed slightly, not terribly or worthy of a stoppage of itself, but the fact he wasn't defending himself maybe hints he wanted to find a way out. He looked like maybe he'd taken a few bodyshots where he's soft, taken a bit of the rough stuff on the inside and decided this isn't for him. He did hit Chisora with a few good shots and didn't move him, perhaps he'd thrown his best stuff and knew he wasn't good for the distance tonight. That's the most likely thing.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> The ref took a we step forward then hesitated .Think he thought the ref was going to step in .


No man think that was a feint .Only joking lol .


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Like I said earlier, worst televised card of the year by far. The ref was right to stop that, Pala is retarded. Chisora is a dirty cunt for intentionally hitting him clean on the back of the head though.


Agreed, the only thing is I dont get is what people expect from Warren atm. He has a good card next weekend, the guy has fuck all decent fighters anymore.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> never seen a fighter turn away like that? happens often if you miss with a shot. Normally the ref breaks the fight and WARNS the fighter for turining around. But in the UK the fight gets stopped. terrible.


I could understand if the ref ordered a break but they're in the middle of an exchange and he turns around to have a fucking breather on the ringpost?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i agree ref was right to stop the fight,
left the ref with no choice

was pala looking for someone in the crowd? lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Pala didn't REALLY complain either. He didn't seem bothered. Reading between the lines it looks as if he was buzzed slightly, not terribly or worthy of a stoppage of itself, but the fact he wasn't defending himself maybe hints he wanted to find a way out. He looked like maybe he'd taken a few bodyshots where he's soft, taken a bit of the rough stuff on the inside and decided this isn't for him. He did hit Chisora with a few good shots and didn't move him, perhaps he'd thrown his best stuff and knew he wasn't good for the distance tonight. That's the most likely thing.


you cant defend your self when you are turned around like that. thats why the ref has to break the fight. and warn the fighter for turning around. Chisora also hit him on the back of the head wich is illegal. He should have stopped the fight warn both fighters and let it go on. Not wave it of.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I could understand if the ref ordered a break but they're in the middle of an exchange and he turns around to have a fucking breather on the ringpost?


Thats odd, and the fact he was so unenthused in his "appeal" afterwards sort of tells the story. It's not usual for a fighter in the heat of battle that is halted early and feels aggrieved to act with such quiet displeasure. Maybe he's just that type of guy, but I'd suggest not. He'd probably had enough for whatever reason.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Saunders and Matthews both look like they need a wash


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Berliner said:


> you cant defend your self when you are turned around like that. thats why the ref has to break the fight. and warn the fighter for turning around. Chisora also hit him on the back of the head wich is illegal. He should have stopped the fight warn both fighters and let it go on. Not wave it of.


If it's accidental yes, but Pala appeared to turn around of his own volition. The ref has to consider that, you can't let a fighter go on that is showing signs that he doesn't really want to, especially when you throw in the fact his legs have just stiffened. It all added up in that split second to a justified stoppage. He could have handled it another way perhaps, but I think the ref had a wide enough margin of appreciation to say that wasn't a bad stoppage.

Nothing like last weeks episode.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I could understand if the ref ordered a break but they're in the middle of an exchange and he turns around to have a fucking breather on the ringpost?


the ref HAS to break the fight. You dont fight on if one guy is turned around like that. At least thats how I see it. He also should have breaked it when Chisora hit him on the back of the head. He turned around because he was of Balance. At least it looked like it. You just dont let the fight go on when a fighter is turned like that. You normally break the fight and warn the fighter for turninga round. But NOT waving it of. At least I never have seen this Happening like this. But maybe thats how you do it in the UK.

And Chisora didnt looked good again. Just gets hit too often and it seems that it doesnt take much to hurt him


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Against Helenius and Klitschko Del Boy was such a menace with his jab, particularly to the body.

Barely even throw it once tonight...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Against Helenius and Klitschko Del Boy was such a menace with his jab, particularly to the body.
> 
> Barely even throw it once tonight...


Not as if Pala wasn't a candidate for a good jab either. Stood straight up in front of Chisora really.

I think its just going to be a theme with Chisora. Sometimes he turns up and he's not really focused on what he's trying to do. He just turns up and does whatever. Charles has to strong on nights like that.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Not as if Pala wasn't a candidate for a good jab either. Stood straight up in front of Chisora really.
> 
> I think its just going to be a theme with Chisora. Sometimes he turns up and he's not really focused on what he's trying to do. He just turns up and does whatever. Charles has to strong on nights like that.


Yeah he's a real motivation fighter I reckon.

The contrast between fights like Avile & Fury in comparison to Vitali and Helenius is huge.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Pala was in the wrong to go face first into the corner but the next shot by Chisora was illegal and the referee should have given Pala time to recover and also warned Chisora. You can't just stop the fight because you think a guy is out of it. The referee should have looked at Pala properly to see whether that was the case or not.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barlow showing the Froch-Groves fight, first time I've watched it back. Makes my blood fucking boil that ending to such a great fight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

wasn't paticuarly impressed with Del Boy tonight. another poor officiating job in a british ring. del boy needs a real fight next time out.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> wasn't paticuarly impressed with Del Boy tonight. another poor officiating job in a british ring. del boy needs a real fight next time out.


You think he will end up in with Price at some point Rob??


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Fileepe said:


> You think he will end up in with Price at some point Rob??


No I cannot see Price wanting to take that fight.


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

what time are the ringwalks?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jeez, Halling & Watt. Looking forward to some more pearls of wisdom from those two...


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Who's on first?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

nice fight that


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Jenna's Chin said:


> what time are the ringwalks?


4:30am UK


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> 4:30am UK


fuck that i'm off to bed!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Fucking hell, 4.30!?? I'm off to bed.

I hope bellew gets ko'd, I just don't like his attitude.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Crean said:


> Fucking hell, 4.30!?? I'm off to bed.
> 
> I hope bellew gets ko'd, I just don't like his attitude.


As opposed to Stevenson? Odd view to take


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> As opposed to Stevenson? Odd view to take


not really, I don't like his personality, never have. Hope the other guy wins, simple as that, nothing odd about it.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Crean said:


> ..... nothing odd about it.


Favouring a man who pimped out 13 and 14 year old girls over a Scouser, interesting. Scousers are bad, but surely....?? :huh Are you Rob Palmer in disguise??


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Crean said:


> not really, I don't like his personality, never have. Hope the other guy wins, simple as that, nothing odd about it.


Do you know anything about the man he's fighting? If you did, you'd dislike his personality a lot more than Bellew's, unless you've got no morals


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Yes, I still don't like bellew at all.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> As opposed to Stevenson? Odd view to take


I said the same as him the other day, completely forgot about Stevenson's past. Hope Tony pulls it off on that basis, plus he was hilarious at the weigh in.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Look at Davis's socks! Hahahahahaha what the fuck possessed him to make him wear that. Deserves to get ko'd brutally.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

icemax said:


> Favouring a man who pimped out 13 and 14 year old girls over a Scouser, interesting. Scousers are bad, but surely....?? :huh Are you Rob Palmer in disguise??


lol!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This zewski guy looks to have the goods.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Impressive from zewski.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Just looking at Zewski on boxrec. 

He won a SD earlier in his career. Over the 6 rounds, the judges had it 60-54, 59-55, 54-60. 

I haven't seen the fight, but I found it funny how the judges had it completely different.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Lemieux might be in for a shock tonight, the Colombian isn't half bad, he beat Majewski who was a decent prospect and has some good power.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Crean said:


> Yes, I still don't like bellew at all.


Jesus


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

:ibuttWAR TONY


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone reckon Bellew has been playing catch up?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Id go balls deep in Natasha Jonas


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Every time that other guy (forgot his name) bigs up Bellew, Mccrory hypes up Stevenson haha


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Conteh is tired.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Gash7 said:


> :ibuttWAR TONY





Jim Kelly said:


> Conteh is tired.


I know he's a legend,but I'm tired of his crack tonight.

On repeat Bellew playing catch up,started at 17. Needs to pop 3 jabs out followed by a jab and right cross. Honestly every time they ask him a question.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Anyone reckon Bellew has been playing catch up?


Yeah, he's also gotta pop out 3 jabs, JUST 3! Then follow up with a big punch, try and knock him out in the middle rounds.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Someone tranquillize John Conteh, wake him up when the fight is over.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Never knew Tony started late at 17...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Gash7 said:


> :ibuttWAR TONY





Thanatos said:


> Yeah, he's also gotta pop out 3 jabs, JUST 3! Then follow up with a big punch, try and knock him out in the middle rounds.


Haha fuck knows how Piper and Mccrory are keeping a straight face it's too much for me.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> I know he's a legend,but I'm tired of his crack tonight.
> 
> On repeat Bellew playing catch up,started at 17. Needs to pop 3 jabs out followed by a jab and right cross. Honestly every time they ask him a question.


So 4 jabs and a right cross then?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I love watching Lemieux. Hopefully he gets another stoppage tonight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Someone tranquillize John Conteh, wake him up when the fight is over.


Lol! listening to him for another couple hours is going to be difficult. Might just switch it on to babestation when he's talking.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a bit of Lemieux.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Can't go wrong with a bit of Lemieux.


How's he done since the Rubio loss?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Is this really a step up for Lemieux though?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> How's he done since the Rubio loss?


There was the Alcine loss after that as well but since then he's KO'd some no names in typically spectacular fashion. This is his toughest test since those losses.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

All you need is love.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

what a shot! surprised ref never stopped it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Torres is of the 'never been stopped' variety but Lemieux's devastating at this level.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemieux has improved since leaving Anber. He's still got the raw attributes but is fighting smarter now, which is what he was lacking previously as he relied far too much on his power.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There was the Alcine loss after that as well but since then he's KO'd some no names in typically spectacular fashion. This is his toughest test since those losses.


Oh he's been beat again comfortably? I always enjoyed watching Lemiuex always in fun fights.

Imagine being able to take Lemiuex's power but not Brian Rose's!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Oh he's been beat again comfortably? I always enjoyed watching Lemiuex always in fun fights.
> 
> Imagine being able to take Lemiuex's power but not Brian Rose's!


:lol:
He made pretty much the same mistakes, going for the KO and thinking his opponent wouldn't be able to handle him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Casual Eddie tweets: Lemieux can bang!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemieux's power is ridiculous.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Torres was doing pretty decent that round as well looked like he stiffened Lemiuex midway through. 

Lemiuex's power gets him out of some holes he was getting pretty reckless there.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

lemeuix power is covering up for his stupidity here


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol where the brit stoppage at?


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Needs stopping now it's pointless.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

if froch groves have a rematch, eddie needs to get this ref!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I think they should have stopped it after the last kd, even if it was "only" a body shot. It's turning into a beatdown.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth said:


> if froch groves have a rematch, eddie needs to get this ref!!!!


Why you mad? TKO9.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

What's this ref want Torres out cold?

Shocking


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm off to sleep I'll leave you with this..Stevenson to blow his load in the first half, Bellew weathers the storm and stops him late..wishful thinking i know but I've got a funny feeling Bellew is gonna pull it offf.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Idiot referee. Jesus Christ he was going to start counting again... it was the 7th kd, come on. :rolleyes


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to stay up for Kovalev-Sillakh but I'm meant to be at a christening on the morning,so I'm off. 

Hopefully the main fights a draw not a fan of either.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Not impressed with Lemiuex, good power but backs up in straight lines and paws with the jab. He's going to come unstuck when steps up again IMHO.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Not impressed with Lemiuex, good power but backs up in straight lines and paws with the jab. He's going to come unstuck when steps up again IMHO.


Gaz!

McCrory: He's a bit of a secret

Is he fuck Glen!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

hi mate! McCrory is getting worse, maybe one to put out to pasture?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Not impressed with Lemiuex, good power but backs up in straight lines and paws with the jab. He's going to come unstuck when steps up again IMHO.


Maybe so. But he's probably going to be in some serious foty contenders down the line. He ain't all that, but that power is for real, and he's just a really fun fighter to watch.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Not impressed with Lemiuex, good power but backs up in straight lines and paws with the jab. He's going to come unstuck when steps up again IMHO.


I'm not your dad or anything, but where the fuck have you been??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Bellew gives great interviews.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, he's just an entertaining undercard fighter. Saunders/Lemieux for the Commonwealth would be fun. 

McCrory's just gotten lazy Gaz. Obviously doesn't keep up with the game.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I Don't like Bellew all that much but i love the way he's talking now


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I love listening to Bellew. I get why people dislike him but I just see him as a very confident guy, which I don't mind at all. Fucking war, Bomber!!!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> I'm not your dad or anything, but where the fuck have you been??


:lol: Just got out of the habit mate. Been lurking though, I see Rob Palmers knowledge of boxing history is still a bit shaky! ;-)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I love listening to Bellew. I get why people dislike him but I just see him as a very confident guy, which I don't mind at all. Fucking war, Bomber!!!


If nothing else, he sells fights.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Signing back in, powernap complete, what did I miss?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Loved this undercard every fight been great, refs let fighters fight. #canadaboxing4thewin


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

What a KO by Bellew. Unbelievable!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol: Just got out of the habit mate. Been lurking though, I see Rob Palmers knowledge of boxing history is still a bit shaky! ;-)


Sometimes I wish that I was just lurking too....Robert never changes, plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose and all that


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone should have had a word and made sure these two didn't have identical trunks on.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Is kovalev sillakh after this?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Is kovalev sillakh after this?


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> Signing back in, powernap complete, what did I miss?


Lemieux vs some Colombian just before this fight. Was a very good action fight, competitive in spots, but in the end it was a just beatdown. I believe the Colombian was down 7 times. Fun fight, got stopped a little late (7th round, i believe).


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that Bruce Willis refereeing?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Lemieux vs some Colombian just before this fight. Was a very good action fight, competitive in spots, but in the end it was a just beatdown. I believe the Colombian was down 7 times. Fun fight, got stopped a little late (7th round, i believe).


Lovely, cheers for the info.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

How long 'til Kovalev? Ta.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality fucking round that :bbb


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trippy said:


> How long 'til Kovalev? Ta.


After this, i believe.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm tired..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great little fight this so far. Dan is a very good test for contenders at this weight- Brook could have learnt from fighting him


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev after the HBO replay of Pac/Rios which is currently in the 3rd round.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy fuck, Paul Walker, also known as the guy from Fast and Furious is dead.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Saunders/Lemieux for the Commonwealth would be fun.


That's a great suggestion for a fight!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dan is never somebody I'd consider to be a power puncher but he's landing some really solid shots because Bizier's chin is in the air so much.

Bizier looked solid early on but he's becoming more ragged & I think there could be an upset here


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Went to the gym at 1 30 am with a can of energy drink. Just had a cold shower. Ill be u for a little while yet.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, Paul Walker (Fast And Furious) just died.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Holy fuck, Paul Walker, also known as the guy from Fast and Furious is dead.


Oops, missed this post.
Sad stuff!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rest in potnoodles


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

Frog Jenkins is there


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a bit scrappy towards the end but that was a really enjoyable fight.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I enjoyed that, saw more action in that fight than the whole of Franks card put together.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

wtf dan wins a split decision! Cards were the complete opposite. Crazy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck he woke me up there.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bit of a surprise. Nice sportsmanship from Bizier though offering him his hand straight after the decision


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me!! Didn't see that coming away from home!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Backed Silakh on points at 18/1

He'll probably get sparked out early but those odds are too big to resist


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

This show is a tedious ordeal.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Backed Silakh on points at 18/1
> 
> He'll probably get sparked out early but those odds are too big to resist


Worth a punt, although I do think Kovalev will stop him.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Genius said:


> This show is a tedious ordeal.


Franks show ended hours ago mate.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

So Brook should take *another* fight before his title shot, just to make sure?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking hell i thought this was gonna be a 4am job, looking like 5am earliest


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

They keep showing us the same footage over and over again. We've had 80% adverts, pundits and interviews, with only 20% boxing.

It's killing me I yell ya.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> So Brook should take *another* fight before his title shot, just to make sure?


A big name opponent no doubt.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sillakh on his way to the ring. I still believe!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This show has been good but they don't have drag on sometimes. I'm knackered and Bellew might not be on for another hour yet.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Hopefully Kovalev can give us another 3 round job.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm on hols in Asia, if anyone can give me a way to watch this on an ipad I'd be eternally grateful. Skygo ain't working


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

That belt will always belong to Nathan.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Jack said:


> This show has been good but they don't have drag on sometimes. I'm knackered and Bellew might not be on for another hour yet.


Doubt it with Kovalev, give it 2 rounds mate....


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

nice first round from silakh, he landed a good right hand at about 1 minute, needs to try land that more often as it goes on


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Sillakh. Ideal opening round, I know quite a few on here had big hopes for Sillakh a couple of years ago so I was looking forward to this fight & it's a positive start


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't like Silakh's guard, his hands are too lose.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Sillakh's round, he's got the right game plan at least.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

There we go!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And there we are


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy shit...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jesus, that was a brutal ending. Hope Sillakh is ok


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Kovalev stops him, thats some serious power.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That's utterly devastating.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg what a ko! Shame about kovalev throwing verbals after koing him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

That 1, 2 was lethal.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That wasn't just brute power, Kovalev is smart.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Omg what a ko! Shame about kovalev throwing verbals after koing him.


think they got history from the ams
is it bad i was hoping for that so i could get to bed earlier


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Those first two punches that put him down the first time were no more than cuffing shots, yet still put him down. Those three he landed straight after the restart were something else


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> That wasn't just brute power, Kovalev is smart.


Agreed he's a good fighter.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy would beat Ward imo


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Kovalev is a machine. Who can stop him?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


They're not just heavy-handed sluggers though. Guys like Golovkin and Kovalev have skills.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


i hope they do "ruin" the sweet science

i'd much rather watch that brutality than some black american running around the ring potshotting for 12 rounds.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

scary power! He was a bit of a prick at the end


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

There's no way Stevenson beats Kovalev, if he gets past Bellew. Kovalev is a cold, tough, brutal punching man. I'd love to see him smash Ward to pieces too.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


Those eastern europeans coming over here ko-ing our boxers lol


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What team does Tony support?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Jack said:


> There's no way Stevenson beats Kovalev, if he gets past Bellew. Kovalev is a cold, tough, brutal punching man. I'd love to see him smash Ward to pieces too.


well let's see what Stevenson does to tony first.

Stevenson is a murderous puncher too, him vs kovalev is going to be who lands first imo

although wouldn't it be funny if they were cagey as fuck for 12 rounds, throwing nothing but jabs


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

If Tony Bellew wins, Bill Kenwright is gonna turn his life story into a West End musical.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


Yes, you are definitely going to get abuse for that stupid stupid fucking comment.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> well let's see what Stevenson does to tony first.
> 
> Stevenson is a murderous puncher too, him vs kovalev is going to be who lands first imo
> 
> although wouldn't it be funny if they were cagey as fuck for 12 rounds, throwing nothing but jabs


I rate Kovalev the better of the two.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> i hope they do "ruin" the sweet science
> 
> i'd much rather watch that brutality than some black american running around the ring potshotting for 12 rounds.


:lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> well let's see what Stevenson does to tony first.
> 
> Stevenson is a murderous puncher too, him vs kovalev is going to be who lands first imo
> 
> although wouldn't it be funny if they were cagey as fuck for 12 rounds, throwing nothing but jabs


:lol:

I think the difference is their chins. Kovalev might not be able to take a full bloodied left hand from Stevenson but he's not going to get knocked out by a cuffing punch either. The shot that hurt Silakh wasn't anything special and if that sort of punch lands on Stevenson, he'll go down and Kovalev will finish him off. For Stevenson to beat Kovalev, he has to land a perfect shot before Kovalev can get one in, which I don't see him doing. Kovalev is too good for that.

Personally, I'd be shocked if Stevenson made it to round 3 against Kovalev.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


Your avatar gives it away mate "oooohh, don't hit the face". ITS 12 ROUNDS OF BOXING. Jab and run or swing and smash, rules are rules, same for EVERYONE.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Yes, you are definitely going to get abuse for that stupid stupid fucking comment.


wait and see


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon bellew

had to get a hbo stream


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Go ed Bellew! Make the city proud


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> Your avatar gives it away mate "oooohh, don't hit the face". ITS 12 ROUNDS OF BOXING. Jab and run or swing and smash, rules are rules, same for EVERYONE.


seeing people get knocked out inside 3 rounds every world title fight is going to get boring fast


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Here comes Z-Cars...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Really halling you stupid cunt ? he nutted Steven at weighin


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> seeing people get knocked out inside 3 rounds every world title fight is going to get boring fast


Do they? Name the last three? (without gong on boxrec)


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> Do they? Name the last three? (without gong on boxrec)


I am talking about the way boxing is going to be heading when more and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans appear


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Last minute picks?

I got stevenson inside 5 rounds

if bellew wins i'll be seeing you in febuary


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

anyway, its bellew time


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

was stevenson really pimping 14/15 year olds?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim's got a lot of time for ho-torturing pimps.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I fear for Bellew to be honest.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Appreciate a decent round update guys, can't find a way to watch....cheers


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Go ed Bellew! Make the city proud


Just out of interest, who was the last world champion from Liverpool? Was it Conteh or am I forgetting someone obvious because it's 5am?


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> anyway, its bellew time


That's he spirit - BELLEW WAAAARRRR


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

C'mon Tony :bbb

(Stevenson by T/KO within 6, maybe earlier)


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I give it 3 rounds, adonis is coming to prove something.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Just out of interest, who was the last world champion from Liverpool? Was it Conteh or am I forgetting someone obvious because it's 5am?


Paul Hodkinson


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Jack said:


> Just out of interest, who was the last world champion from Liverpool? Was it Conteh or am I forgetting someone obvious because it's 5am?


Was Paul Hodkinson from Liverpool? (Was he even a world champ?)


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim White feeling sorry for a pimp and woman abuser. Wow


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: Bellew EVT Stephenson


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Paul Hodkinson


Of course. Cheers, mate.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Bellew!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

gj tony


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

good shot there from tony, i want to see him use his jab a bit more, he can get to the fighting later, dont be silly this early


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

At least Bellew hasn't totally bricked it yet...


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Playing Gary Glitter, is this some kind of ode toStevensons past?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Gary glitter


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Size him up, please let him be sizing him up. YOU HAVE TO THREW SOME TONY Please


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is Watt crediting Stevenson for being active yet not landing?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

2-0 Stevenson, Tony's doing alright but not enough to take the rounds so far.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Tony has the right sort of plan, just still feels like stevenson will get there at some point


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Pretty much done.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Big round for Stevenson, landing his left hand with ease, 3-0


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Tony has the right sort of plan, just still feels like stevenson will get there at some point


"Don't throw punches" - great tactic.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The end is nigh. Stevenson has him sized up now and that left hand is landing.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew needs to start jabbing a lot more. He's allowing himself to be bossed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit! Bellew is swinging!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

that was a knockdown man


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Go on, Bomber! He hurt him then, regardless of whether it was a legit knockdown or not.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Bellew got the plan, if he tires stevenson a bit more he can go after him late, got to stick to the plan


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

4-0 Stevenson, Bellew was better that round, more aggressive.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Bellew looks like he's going to cry


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

jim watt talking shit


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Replay shows it wasn't a KD. Legs got tangled and the shot landed to the back of the head.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

so frustrating watching bellew. he doesnt throw any fucking punches. fair enough if it leads to him getting ko'ed but its boring as fuck to wtch. the 'bomber' name must be that scouse humor we keep hearing about.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

5-0 Stevenson.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Shitty commentary.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Bellew got the plan, if he tires stevenson a bit more he can go after him late, got to stick to the plan


only 18 punches thrown in round 5, 2 Landed. FFS


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Shitty commentary.


thats why i would rather watch a hbo stream than my sky hd


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

"Smashing Machine"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew's strategy is very much damage limitation rather than doing anything to win the fight. Just seems they're waiting for Stevenson to blow his load and fade down the stretch.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Bellew needs to go for broke and try to hurt Stevenson


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

raymann said:


> so frustrating watching bellew. he doesnt throw any fucking punches. fair enough if it leads to him getting ko'ed but its boring as fuck to wtch. the 'bomber' name must be that scouse humor we keep hearing about.


:lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking hell


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Good night morning guys.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Gutted.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

what a left hook


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Its over Stevenson drops Bellew and then stops him just after.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Gutted.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

good stoppage from the ref.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The final two left hands were scary. Stiffened Tony.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah well, was always going to happen.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

It's not even as if Bellew can claim he came to fight, his whole tactic was to get through the fight without getting hit...


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Disappointed for the bomber but saw enough weaknesses in Stevenson to know he wouldn't last three rounds with Kovalev. No boxer in the world do I want to see get knocked out more than that guy.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good effort by Tony, the speed difference was apparent from round 1 but he gave it a good go.

Bellew kept getting beaten to the punch but an admirable effort.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

stevenson had great reflexes


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait's for Rob Palmer to say: "Bellew should move to to Cruiser"


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> It's not even as if Bellew can claim he came to fight, his whole tactic was to get through the fight without getting hit...


his tactic was to get through the first half of the fight then try stop him.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Gutted for Tony.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Let's face it that was awful from Bellew. I told ya it was a mismatch.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah that's disappointing. Bellew is just a level below unfortunately, he stuck to his game plan & used the tactics well but he just couldn't do enough to put Stevenson under any real pressure. That left hand is dynamite though


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing else he could have done there. Tried his best, nothing more you can ask for from a fighter. If you're not good enough then you're just not good enough.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

And up to Cruiserweight for Bellew


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

That was like a Gavin Rees attempt. Tony, I love you, but in boxing you have to 'box'. What was the plan?? The trainer should be sacked. Jesus fucking Christ. Embarrassing. No, if he got involved then he would have had a chance, running and getting hit for 6 rounds don't put you up there with Tyson.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Let's face it that was awful from Bellew. I told ya it was a mismatch.


Damn you must be some kind of boxing expert.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> his tactic was to get through the first half of the fight then try stop him.


I've learned not to listen to what Bellew actually says...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

Stevenson having a go at Bellew for calling him a midget and a dwarf. Says the dwarf knocked him out.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Bellew nowhere near world-level, let's face it.

WTF is Jim Watt talking about...Stevenson wasn't cagey - was sensible.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson presented very little target. Very good D.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> That was like a Gavin Rees attempt. Tony, I love you, but in boxing you have to 'box'. What was the plan?? The trainer should be sacked. Jesus fucking Christ. Embarrassing. No, if he got involved then he would have had a chance, running and getting hit for 6 rounds don't put you up there with Tyson.


:deal


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Will Bellew claim he was putting on a "Masterclass"?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL. Stevenson basically said fuck Kovalev when he mentioned them two....


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack said:


> Just out of interest, who was the last world champion from Liverpool? Was it Conteh or am I forgetting someone obvious because it's 5am?


Paul Hodkinson I think


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Shameful duck. :-(


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I could see what Tony's tactic's was but truth is he didn't win a round up to the stoppage and never looked like he was going to be, you could argue he had a go in round 4 but came off second best in that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson doesn't want Kovalev. Says the fans want him to fight Hopkins and Froch.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> And up to Cruiserweight for Bellew


Rob's cheerleader said it for him . . . (see my previous post)


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

That was an awful effort on Tonys part, gave it his best some are saying?! What?! he threw one flurry in round 3 and apart from that fuck all.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Stevenson presented very little target. Very good D.


and very good head movement

tony was doing good though constantly moving away from the left hand

just wish he tried to counter more when stevenson attacked


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> That was an awful effort on Tonys part, gave it his best some are saying?! What?! he threw one flurry in round 3 and apart from that fuck all.


He's British so people will say that. If he was some random foreign mandatory no one would care.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew would be a better cruiser than Cleverly, if he decides to move up


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

This is why Tony shouldn't speak before his fights. Calling the guy a Midget, Saying was lucky vs Dawson and he's gonna put him on the floor at some point. He just looks like a idiot now.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Bill said:


> I could see what Tony's tactic's was


Back away in terror and not throw any punches?


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pathetic stuff from Bellew. "I will die in the ring me" LOL running around like a pussy all night. Hopefully he shuts the fuck up now with his pathetic act. I was hoping Stevenson would get some more left hands in when Bellew was out on his feet but that last one was nice


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson is a talented fighter. Doesn't change the fact he's a scumbag & a dislikeable character though. Hope Kovalev ices him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Unfortunately for Bellew, I don't think he'll ever be WC. He's in too deep of a division at this stage.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> his tactic was to get through the first half of the fight then try stop him.


So lose the fight on points and hope you knock out a world champ in the latter rounds. Worst tactic ever? Land 8 punches in 6 rounds in WORLD TITLE FIGHT. Tony man....ah sack your team....


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Bellew and Clev are on the outside, looking-in, when it comes to world-level at LHW. Doubt it gets much better at CW.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dronfield Woodhouse said:


> Back away in terror and not throw any punches?


:lol: I wouldn't put it as harshly but not far off.

Frustrate and hope for openings.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> That was like a Gavin Rees attempt. Tony, I love you, but in boxing you have to 'box'. What was the plan?? The trainer should be sacked. Jesus fucking Christ. Embarrassing. No, if he got involved then he would have had a chance, running and getting hit for 6 rounds don't put you up there with Tyson.


Sorry but are you criticising Gavin Rees' effort against Broner? He was fighting a man who outgunned him in every department but was as determined and brave as you could hope for. It's a joke to mock him for it


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I was supporting him being a Brit an all but I can't pretend I'm too upset seeing ktfo. So much for your sublime skill you deluded scouse tit.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> you deluded scouse tit.


:lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Tony did the only thing he could

People thought i was having a go at him during the build up, but the bloke was in over his head, it's not his fault.. i was just being honest.

When devising a gameplan for Tony, fill in this blank "Tony needs to use his ....... to win"

What do you write in there?

Exactly, that's how you know it's a mismatch

Best option for Tony was to try and get stevenson tired down the stretch, he tried it, he didn't work.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: I wouldn't put as harshly but not far off.
> 
> Frustrate and hope for openings.


You can't just "hope" for openings against a world class fighter. Did Bellew think Stevenson was just going to tire of outboxing him?


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm embarrassed to be up at this time in the morning being a boxing fan. At least try Tony, "he had a go" says glen - No he didn't.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How many has Eddie sent abroad to get knocked out?
Barker, Rees, Purdy, Bellew.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> I'm embarrassed to be up at this time in the morning being a boxing fan. At least try Tony, "he had a go" says glen - No he didn't.


What was he supposed to do?

Can someone answer me this?

Come forward and get countered and ko'd in 1 or 2 rounds? Just to make you happy that he "had a go"

What were his options in there exactly?

People need to be more realistic


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Sorry but are you criticising Gavin Rees' effort against Broner? He was fighting a man who outgunned him in every department but was as determined and brave as you could hope for. It's a joke to mock him for it


Kotelnik mate, back when we had about 7 'world' champions.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> What was he supposed to do?
> 
> Can someone answer me this?
> 
> ...


His tactics were spot on. Try and make Adonis miss and hope his power drains and go for a knockout late.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> How many has Eddie sent abroad to get knocked out?
> Barker, Rees, Purdy, Bellew.


I don't blame Eddie for getting his fighter chances like that.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> His tactics were spot on. Try and make Adonis miss and hope his power drains and go for a knockout late.


Agree 100%, like i say he had the best tactics he could and tried them and they didn't work, no need to have a go at the lad


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Bellew pictured in happier times . . .










"We had this smart sign made, but the peanut headed knob bottled it"


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew had his tactics right, he just wasn't good enough. Simple as that. If he'd have come forward looking for Stevenson he'd have been bombed out straight away like Dawson was. Nothing he could have done differently to have gotten a better result, it just wasn't to be.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Claypole said:


> You can't just "hope" for openings against a world class fighter. Did Bellew think Stevenson was just going to tire of outboxing him?


In the end I think he was hoping that would happen, :lol:

It became clear from the second round Stevenson wasn't going to leave any gaps for him to exploit. Bellew wasn't quick enough to do sod all on the rare occasions there was an opening but still plodded on regardless.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

It was very one sided


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Bellews gameplan was to lose on points.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> What was he supposed to do?
> 
> Can someone answer me this?
> 
> ...


Realistic?!? Its a world title fight mate, a world title!! Size him up, fine, but don't throw any punches? In a boxing match? Jab? Maybe? Why is he going to get countered? If you know that then Tony should have faked, moved and....it doesn't matter - if you throw NOTHING - you will not win. Fact.


----------



## Dronfield Woodhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Bellews gameplan was to lose on points.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Where was Bellews jab/double jab, he didn't even try to establish it or get a foothold.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bellew needed conteh in his corner. His tactics were much better than the useless trainer he has.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Bellew showed he could hurt Stevenson, so it's a shame he didn't go for it more than he did but it's tough to criticise him after that loss. When a fighter loses in that manner, it seems obvious to say that the gameplan was awful but I'm sure they were intending on lasting until the late rounds when the gameplan would have changed, so his efforts probably look a lot less convincing than what was planned. I feel bad for Bellew. He's a good guy and I'd love to see him win a world title in the future. 175 is a very tough division though, with Kovalev, Stevenson, Hopkins, Dawson and potentially Ward moving up.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Bellews gameplan was to lose on points.


Hahaha


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Cleverly vs Bellew 2 now on the cards?! Both fighters at crossroads.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> His tactics were spot on. Try and make Adonis miss and hope his power drains and go for a knockout late.





Earl-Hickey said:


> Agree 100%, like i say he had the best tactics he could and tried them and they didn't work, no need to have a go at the lad


I was about to go mental but then realised you two are complete wind ups. "Don't bite Rutzy" Grrrrrrr. It does not matter who you fight, no punches = no chance. NONE. I'm an evertonian and I hope I do not meet boxing fans soon. Christ, the cricket was better than that!

TONY!!!! ARGH!!! BOOOOOOO.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think Bellew showed he could hurt Stevenson, so it's a shame he didn't go for it more than he did but it's tough to criticise him after that loss. When a fighter loses in that manner, it seems obvious to say that the gameplan was awful but I'm sure they were intending on lasting until the late rounds when the gameplan would have changed, so his efforts probably look a lot less convincing than what was planned. I feel bad for Bellew. He's a good guy and I'd love to see him win a world title in the future. 175 is a very tough division though, with Kovalev, Stevenson, Hopkins, Dawson and potentially Ward moving up.


Jack, no offence, but that's how we 'want' to feel. In reality we are very fucked off. I'm a 'good guy' but if I went to work on Monday and decided not to touch my keyboard for the first 6 hours, would you still say that 'I gave it a good go?


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> Jack, no offence, but that's how we 'want' to feel. In reality we are very fucked off. I'm a 'good guy' but if I went to work on Monday and decided not to touch my keyboard for the first 6 hours, would you still say that 'I gave it a good go?


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> His tactics were spot on. Try and make Adonis miss and hope his power drains and go for a knockout late.


With respect, those are awful tactics.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> Jack, no offence, but that's how we 'want' to feel. In reality we are very fucked off. I'm a 'good guy' but if I went to work on Monday and decided not to touch my keyboard for the first 6 hours, would you still say that 'I gave it a good go?


:rofl Amazing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> Jack, no offence, but that's how we 'want' to feel. In reality we are very fucked off. I'm a 'good guy' but if I went to work on Monday and decided not to touch my keyboard for the first 6 hours, would you still say that 'I gave it a good go?


Hahahahaha, spot on rutz. That performance was pathetic.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I went to bed and woke up five minutes after the fight. I'll enjoy watching Bellew fight timid and negative as he always does against anyone with power...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't wait for the move up to cruiser weight so we can here how he was starving himself to make 175


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I went to bed and woke up five minutes after the fight. I'll enjoy watching Bellew fight timid and negative as he always does against anyone with power...


...so you've 'enjoyed' watching Bellow against.....McKenzie?.....Clev..no power....who have you actually enjoyed watching bellew fight timid and negative??


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Can't wait for the move up to cruiser weight so we can here how he was starving himself to make 175


And he'll fight even more negatively, I suspect.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> ...so you've 'enjoyed' watching Bellow against.....McKenzie?.....Clev..no power....who have you actually enjoyed watching bellew fight timid and negative??


I've never really enjoyed a Bellew fight, I was being sarcastic. He's a complete buffoon, talks a better game than he ever delivers.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Just waking up to look at the rbr and the fight looks like it was a bore.

I am going to watch the replay later. It sounds like from this Bellew just tried to survive in there and barely even launched any attacks on Stevenson.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I've never really enjoyed a Bellew fight, I was being sarcastic. He's a complete buffoon, talks a better game than he ever delivers.


Ah, sorry dft, sometimes it is hard getting sarcasm on posts.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> Ah, sorry dft, sometimes it is hard getting sarcasm on posts.


It does, but if I'm talking about Bellew being good it will always be sarcasm!


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It does, but if I'm talking about Bellew being good it will always be sarcasm!


fair play, if you read my earlier posts then you now know I'm on the same wavelength.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> With respect, those are awful tactics.


What would have been better tactics?


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> With respect, those are awful tactics.





La Flama Blanca said:


> What would have been better tactics?


Oh DFT, don't bite he's a wind up. Either post "do one" or "PUNCH HIM - THE BLACK FELLA, WITH THE AMERICAN ACCENT - HIM"

Im a tactical genius me.....


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

There are people on Twitter praising Bellew for lasting longer than Chad Dawson.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> Oh DFT, don't bite he's a wind up. Either post "do one" or "PUNCH HIM - THE BLACK FELLA, WITH THE AMERICAN ACCENT - HIM"
> 
> Im a tactical genius me.....


No a genuine question. I can't think of another way that Bellew should have approached this fight given his skillset.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you have Bellew respect. They could have targeted a weaker champion or tried to get a vacant title fight in Liverpool. He tried to fight the best in his backyard and came up short. 

Think its time for Bellew to move up to Cruiserweight. Maybe he will be able to start generating some of his natural power like he did on the am days and early on in his career when he wasnt making championship weight. I cannot see it myself but happy to see him give it a go.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> No a genuine question. I can't think of another way that Bellew should have approached this fight given his skillset.


Im no Nigel Benn but in a one2one fight...YOU HIT the other person! Or is that just me? Or AT LEAST TRY to hit the fucker who is, by the way, trying to smash your skull in! In front of millions. Mate, I love Tony but for fuck sake..."circle for 12 rounds and fuck him in the shower" wont go down well with HBO....


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

He just wasn't good enough, the only way he was winning was a lucky shot (can always happen) or they drugged Stevenson pre-fight! Game Plans are all well and good but you need to be talented enough to implement it, Bellew isn't world class, he's never shown that he even could be so to suddenly expect a world class performance is total folly.


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

Good, smart game-plan from Bellew, well executed. He was just overmatched, that's all. Nothing to be ashamed of. Good performance by both fighters.

Kovalev was awesome and I was pleased for Jo Jo Dan too - very good undercard fight.


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

Also, credit to Stevenson for pulling his punches before the stoppage in the corner, allowing the ref to step in.

Acted like a decent human being there - most of us would not have predicted that given his past, right?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> What would have been better tactics?


He needed to hurt Stevenson early, simple as that. There's no victory in being negative before getting flattened. Look at Gavin Rees. He got tooled by Broner but he actually made a fight of it, tried to work with what he had. Unfortunate when Broner is better at inside fighting, the only chance Rees had.

Waiting until the second half of the fight, losing every round in the process (and I'll repeat, I've not seen it yet, I'm going on others' reports), on the chance you can score a stoppage is idiocy - especially with your own stamina issues. That's fine if you have proven world level power, but Tony doesn't. He's a very basic fighter with a good jab, moderate power and nothing else particularly remarkable.

To answer your question, he needed to be positive. Start throwing the right hand as a lead and follow it the the left hook. He needed to get some early rounds and do something to give Stevenson some issues. Hanging back and doing nothing to tire your opponent is just daft.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rutzini said:


> Im no Nigel Benn but in a one2one fight...YOU HIT the other person! Or is that just me? Or AT LEAST TRY to hit the fucker who is, by the way, trying to smash your skull in! In front of millions. Mate, I love Tony but for fuck sake..."circle for 12 rounds and fuck him in the shower" wont go down well with HBO....


:lol: it's a brave new strategy. "I can't beat you, Adonis, but I CAN love you."


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Going by his post fight interview, Stevenson is a graceless winner.


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

I disagree...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

At least Bellew hasn't made any excuses, but after the way he went on in the build-up...

Still, it must really hurt to know you're at your level.


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> At least Bellew hasn't made any excuses, but after the way he went on in the build-up...
> 
> Still, it must really hurt to know you're at your level.


Yes. He is Euro level, not world class. Must hurt for Cleverly too.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Decebal said:


> Yes. He is Euro level, not world class. Must hurt for Cleverly too.


I think everybody with eyes and a sense of perspective knew Bellew was Euro-level. A few people held up Cleverly as some sort of benchmark, saying "Tony was competitive/unlucky against Clev, so he must be world-class!"

He struggled mightily with Clev and there wasn't more than a point in it either way. Then Kovalev splattered Cleverly and both Bellew's much-vaunted power and ability was in very stark perspective.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Decebal said:


> Yes. He is Euro level, not world class. Must hurt for Cleverly too.





dftaylor said:


> I think everybody with eyes and a sense of perspective knew Bellew was Euro-level. A few people held up Cleverly as some sort of benchmark, saying "Tony was competitive/unlucky against Clev, so he must be world-class!"
> 
> He struggled mightily with Clev and there wasn't more than a point in it either way. Then Kovalev splattered Cleverly and both Bellew's much-vaunted power and ability was in very stark perspective.


 @Gary Barlow called me a mug for suggesting Bellew was above domestic level.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He needed to hurt Stevenson early, simple as that. There's no victory in being negative before getting flattened. Look at Gavin Rees. He got tooled by Broner but he actually made a fight of it, tried to work with what he had. Unfortunate when Broner is better at inside fighting, the only chance Rees had.
> 
> Waiting until the second half of the fight, losing every round in the process (and I'll repeat, I've not seen it yet, I'm going on others' reports), on the chance you can score a stoppage is idiocy - especially with your own stamina issues. That's fine if you have proven world level power, but Tony doesn't. He's a very basic fighter with a good jab, moderate power and nothing else particularly remarkable.
> 
> To answer your question, he needed to be positive. Start throwing the right hand as a lead and follow it the the left hook. He needed to get some early rounds and do something to give Stevenson some issues. Hanging back and doing nothing to tire your opponent is just daft.


Good post. May have been a more effective strategy. I can still understand why he would have hoped to keep him away then push on in the later rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the fight now. Tony's performance was neither brave or admirable, it was negative and based on the theory that Stevenson would tire. 

In the 3rd he goes nearly 90 seconds without throwing a punch. How is that sensible? It's not like Stevenson had to work hard. And the 4th... whether the KD was legit, Stevenson was shaken up and Bellew went to work. And he had some success, but he backed off immediately rather take some risks.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

And as soon as Stevenson decided to bring it all together, Bellew was done.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Bellew was on a hiding to nothing.

His tactics were never going to work, he hasn't got the power, speed, will or stamina to take somebody in to the late rounds and finish them. Stevenson looked comfortable throughout.

He hasn't got the boxing ability to outbox Stevenson.

He hasn't got the power or chin to out-slug Stevenson.

Would have been best served trying to slug it out, it would have given him a minimal chance of a fluke punch and he would have at least come out with some credit from the fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That punch that Kovalev took Sillakh out with was hellacious!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That punch that Kovalev took Sillakh out with was hellacious!


He's a mean dude.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

onourway said:


> Bellew was on a hiding to nothing.
> 
> His tactics were never going to work, he hasn't got the power, speed, will or stamina to take somebody in to the late rounds and finish them. Stevenson looked comfortable throughout.
> 
> ...


It's not me getting punched in the face, so it's a little unfair to judge. But I still think the way Gavin Rees approached his fight with Broner was genuinely heroic. He had no chance at all at anything but close range and he didn't have much chance there either. But he got in close, tried to work the body and make a fight out of it. Sure he got obliterated, but at least he went out to win.

Bellew looked like he was hoping Stevenson would twist his ankle or just fall over in the late rounds.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's not me getting punched in the face, so it's a little unfair to judge. But I still think the way Gavin Rees approached his fight with Broner was genuinely heroic. He had no chance at all at anything but close range and he didn't have much chance there either. But he got in close, tried to work the body and make a fight out of it. Sure he got obliterated, but at least he went out to win.
> 
> Bellew looked like he was hoping Stevenson would twist his ankle or just fall over in the late rounds.


Yeah, Rees had a go and went out on his shield. Fair play. At least we should get Stevenson vs Kovalev now :happy


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I think its one of those things he had a gameplan to box on the back foot which I think most people expected despite Bellews pre fight rhetoric. Unfortunately when he go into that situation Adonis was still able to mount an effective offense and Bellew was unable to counter.

I think its hard in that situation to then think right fuck it swing for the fences. Its just not how boxing works. Tony did the best he had with the tools at his disposal and he just wasnt fast enough thats all.

If he came out started swinging and got obliterated in 3 rounds people would be on here saying why didnt he get behind his jab? Use his height advantage? Take him to the later rounds? Boxing just doesnt work like that unfortunately. No shame in his performance.

I think Bellew did actually have Stevenson hurt in the 3rd. The problem being he couldnt be first to the punch and would try and counter and get countered himself and only on his 3rd shot would he possibly land. Against a puncher like Stevenson you cant get involved in too many of those exchanges as you will get knocked out very quickly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hes moving up in weight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

wrimc said:


> I think its hard in that situation to then think right fuck it swing for the fences. Its just not how boxing works. Tony did the best he had with the tools at his disposal and he just wasnt fast enough thats all.


I agree that changing mindset is tough, but it's the hallmark of really good fighters. If the first plan doesn't work, try something different.



> If he came out started swinging and got obliterated in 3 rounds people would be on here saying why didnt he get behind his jab? Use his height advantage? Take him to the later rounds? Boxing just doesnt work like that unfortunately. No shame in his performance.


He could have done both, IMO. He could have stuck the jab out constantly and given Stevenson something to think about. Even if he was on the backfoot, that might have given him some opportunities or at least let him measure range. But the irony of Bellew, with his clear stamina issues, taking anyone into the late rounds when they tire is not lost on me. All that said, I thought it was a fairly poor performance, negative rather than defensive.



> I think Bellew did actually have Stevenson hurt in the 3rd. The problem being he couldnt be first to the punch and would try and counter and get countered himself and only on his 3rd shot would he possibly land. Against a puncher like Stevenson you cant get involved in too many of those exchanges as you will get knocked out very quickly.


I agree, I think clubbing Adonis round the back of the head did, to quote Lampley, "discombobulate" Stevenson. And the moments after when Bellew actually put punches together were his best moments in the fight, so he could have had more success but he needed to take some risks - and that's the other mark of great fighters.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You dont want to throw many shots against a fast Counter Puncher. Especially if you are much slower than him. And when Bellew decided to throw I cant remember that he landed many shots... Stevenson was avoiding all of them, and was moving away fast so it is really hard to throw many shots if you have Problems to find the target and if this target is a much faster Counter Puncher.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I agree that changing mindset is tough, but it's the hallmark of really good fighters. If the first plan doesn't work, try something different.
> 
> He could have done both, IMO. He could have stuck the jab out constantly and given Stevenson something to think about. Even if he was on the backfoot, that might have given him some opportunities or at least let him measure range. But the irony of Bellew, with his clear stamina issues, taking anyone into the late rounds when they tire is not lost on me. All that said, I thought it was a fairly poor performance, negative rather than defensive.
> 
> I agree, I think clubbing Adonis round the back of the head did, to quote Lampley, "discombobulate" Stevenson. And the moments after when Bellew actually put punches together were his best moments in the fight, so he could have had more success but he needed to take some risks - and that's the other mark of great fighters.


I think in the main I agree with you. Essentially we are arguing about the effectiveness of certain gameplans. On the evidence last night I find it hard to beleive even with the tweaks suggested it would be a hard task to put in a better performance than the one he gave. It would have been nice to see him win a round. I dont think it would be possible for Tony to have kept up a workrate high enough that would have allowed him to do so without being stopped earlier.

I suppose when a fighters plan is to "take the fighter to the later rounds" its really code for "We dont think we can beat him with an effective gameplan from round 1 so we are relying on other intangibles to go our way in the hope that it may tip the fight in my favour."


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You dont want to throw many shots against a fast Counter Puncher. Especially if you are much slower than him. And when Bellew decided to throw I cant remember that he landed many shots... Stevenson was avoiding all of them, and was moving away fast so it is really hard to throw many shots if you have Problems to find the target and if this target is a much faster Counter Puncher.


But you might not want to spend 90 seconds of the third round before throwing anything.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> But you might not want to spend 90 seconds of the third round before throwing anything.


Better than throw and get punished. At least in my opinion. If he would have thrown more he would get stopped faster against a guy like Stevenson. At least thats how I feel.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Better than throw and get punished


He got knocked out anyway. If you give yourself no chance to win a fight, you will not win the fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He got knocked out anyway. If you give yourself no chance to win a fight, you will not win the fight.


You give yourself no Chance when you decide to throw many punches against a guy with much more power, much more Speed, skills and a much better Counter Puncher. Bellew fought the right game plan in my opinion. But after a fight it is always easy to complain. Bellew tried to get in to the later rounds and to catch Stevenson by suprise. Like Boone did. It didnt worked out but he couldnt do more anyway. And at the end Bellew would have lost the fight with every possible gameplan. Because Stevenson is just a better fighter so I dont get why People complain about Bellew Performance. At the end it makes no difference.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You give yourself no Chance when you decide to throw many punches against a guy with much more power, much more Speed, skills and a much better Counter Puncher. Bellew fought the right game plan in my opinion. But after a fight it is always easy to complain. Bellew tried to get in to the later rounds and to catch Stevenson by suprise. Like Boone did. It didnt worked out but he couldnt do more anyway. And at the end Bellew would have lost the fight with every possible gameplan. Because Stevenson is just a better fighter so I dont get why People complain about Bellew Performance. At the end it makes no difference.


Sorry man, that makes no sense. You give yourself no chance when actually throwing punches in a fight?

Boone dropped Stevenson because he rushed in without defending himself properly in the second round. That fighter has gone, there was no way the same thing would happen.

What was the strategy? Wait until the closing rounds and hope Stevenson was tired, when you're the fighter with clear stamina issues?

If so, Bellew needed to be making him work. It was a terrible strategy and was never going to work.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Sorry man, that makes no sense. You give yourself no chance when actually throwing punches in a fight?
> 
> Boone dropped Stevenson because he rushed in without defending himself properly in the second round. That fighter has gone, there was no way the same thing would happen.
> 
> ...


1. Bellew threw punches. 2. It makes sense because Stevenson is a much better fighter, much faster, has much more power and is a very good Counter Puncher. You DONT want to over commit against such guys. Boone catched Stevenson on suprise because he didnt threw many punches. If you face a guy who doesnt throw many punches it could happen that this guy catches you with suprise because you dont know when he decides to throw. This makes perfect sense. If you disagree well thats your opinion and I have mine. But after fights it is so easy to complain and say he should have fought different.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bellew fought well enough I think, he's just not on that level in my opinion. Interesting if he moves to Cruiserweight. Might liven it up with him and Cleverly there, Afolabi as well as Macranelli.

Kovalev what a machine.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

He was on a bit of a hiding to nothing last night Bellew. I think it was a testament to the difference in levels that his tactics didn't work at all. Obviously he took a few rounds to feel out the fight but after that Tony really didn't get into it at all, he couldn't get any counters off and was getting countered himself when he led. If you're going to take him into the latter rounds (which seemed the strategy) you've got to make the fight relatively gruelling which it never was for Stevenson.

Surprisingly Tony had his fleeting moments of success when they were exchanging at mid-range, he might reflect that he really needed to try and engineer those more - sort of like Rees against Broner in the sense that you might eventually come off second best but it's probably the only way you'll land clean punches. No-one expected that, no-one called for it pre-fight and inevitably we'll get the Captain Hindsights...


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Don't you guys worry that these heavy handed Eastern Europeans are going to ruin boxing? I have been thinking about this for a while and if mroe and more of these heavy handed Eastern Europeans decide to take up boxing it could be good bye to the sweet science . I don't care how good a boxer someone is, it will be hard to keep these heavy handed guys off them for 12 rounds. No doubt i will get abuse for this comment but its just how i see it, bad for boxing imo, it might be excited, but its bad boxing.


The only bad thing is that they're eastern european so there's little crossover appeal in america and the U.K.

As far as watching them box, there's nothing better than a guy who can destroy his opponent and has freakish power, boxing has lacked this style of fighter for a number of years, they're a pleasure to watch.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> He was on a bit of a hiding to nothing last night Bellew. I think it was a testament to the difference in levels that his tactics didn't work at all. Obviously he took a few rounds to feel out the fight but after that Tony really didn't get into it at all, he couldn't get any counters off and was getting countered himself when he led. If you're going to take him into the latter rounds (which seemed the strategy) you've got to make the fight relatively gruelling which it never was for Stevenson.
> 
> Surprisingly Tony had his fleeting moments of success when they were exchanging at mid-range, he might reflect that he really needed to try and engineer those more - sort of like Rees against Broner in the sense that you might eventually come off second best but it's probably the only way you'll land clean punches. No-one expected that, no-one called for it pre-fight and inevitably we'll get the Captain Hindsights...


I'm not sure why people really thought Bellew could do it - he's average in every single area. There was this weird rush to say "Stevenson is overhyped" and it's still going on. He's clearly a really excellent fighter - and a match with Kovalev is going to be great. A surging offensive machine with good skills and a fluid counter-puncher who can also take the lead - it's got fun written all over it!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

onourway said:


> The only bad thing is that they're eastern european so there's little crossover appeal in america and the U.K.
> 
> As far as watching them box, there's nothing better than a guy who can destroy his opponent and has freakish power, boxing has lacked this style of fighter for a number of years, they're a pleasure to watch.


With the US' growing Eastern European demographic that might not be the case - I think people will tune in if one guy is smashing everyone!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

It was the right tactic by Bellew he just wasn't good enough


----------



## Butter Dainty (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's the HBO coverage if anyone is interested:

http://www.profiboksz.hu/video/adonis-stevenson-vs-tony-bellew-video/


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> It was the right tactic by Bellew he just wasn't good enough


Standing off and not throwing punches is the right tactic in a sport where the goal is to punch the other guy?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He got knocked out anyway. If you give yourself no chance to win a fight, you will not win the fight.


I think thats the way we look at it from the other side of the ropes but, when a boxer is getting tagged and can feel power when he tries certain things, he usually stops trying them.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Standing off and not throwing punches is the right tactic in a sport where the goal is to punch the other guy?


Having a high workratewould have benefited Stevenson. Yes Bellew's offence wasn't great but that's what I predicted because he doesn't have the skills to fight that way on the outside without it negatively affecting his own offence. And I believe he was scared of Stevenson's pwoer you could just see it he had too much respect maybe it's much much to say he was scared.....but he was scared


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm surprised that people have been so critical of Bellew's strategy in the fight. The difference was Stevenson's power but what Bellew was doing was fine. He was making Stevenson miss a lot and when Bellew was throwing, he was havng a decent amount of success. It's easy to say in hindsight that Bellew should have just thrown caution to the wind but had that happened and Bellew had been knocked out in a round, everyone would be saying how he should have boxed carefully for the first half of the fight. I don't think Bellew did anything wrong, it's just that his gameplan unravalled as soon as he was hit with flush shots. That happened on two occasions and Bellew got hurt twice, and one lead to the stoppage.

There's no shame in how Bellew fought. My biggest criticism would be that he didn't jab often enough, but I can't criticise his movement or (lack of) workrate. He had a plan, he stuck to it and who knows how the fight would have developed had Bellew been able to take the shots coming back at him?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> It was the right tactic by Bellew he just wasn't good enough


I don't agree. If you're a puncher then you try and land punches. Bellew is apparently a big puncher, I don't think he is, but that's what he and his fans say. The tactic was obviously to get into the second half of the fight and then hope Stevenson would tire, but how exactly would he tire when Bellew was hardly doing anything? It was like a sparring session for Stevenson. He could have done that all night.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> I don't agree. If you're a puncher then you try and land punches. Bellew is apparently a big puncher, I don't think he is, but that's what he and his fans say. The tactic was obviously to get into the second half of the fight and then hope Stevenson would tire, but how exactly would he tire when Bellew was hardly doing anything? It was like a sparring session for Stevenson. He could have done that all night.


That was the risk following the strategy meaning his lack of skill and his fear of Stevenson's power would giv ehim exactly this result. But at least theoretically it was the strategy with the highest possibility of him winning if he went forward he would have been given the Cloud treatment and Cloud showed a tremendous chin to survive as long as he did I don't think bellew wanted to find out if he lasts that long


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I've only seen the back end of warrens card and so didn't know all the results.

Just realised Chris evangelou lost on points over 6.what a disappointing night for him and warren as his promoter.that must be him done on the domestic scene unless he can find something we haven't seen yet.

Bad night for warren all round,poor attendance and some underwhelming performances.chisora,skeete and buglioni move on but for how long.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Bellew simply didn't throw enough right hands.


----------



## Gargantua (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew's performance reminded me of Haye-Klitschko, giving it the big in beforehand to run all night. 

The only difference was Haye is has a better defence.


----------

